# 2011 Cruze LT randomly stalling while resuming from a stop



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had similar issue with my 11' Eco M/T for about 3-5 months after I got the car. Hasn't done it since. No idea what it was, it would just die, but it wasn't stalling. The car was so quiet you didn't even know it was off though. How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## dsls3090 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have 18,000 miles. And I guess dying is a better description than stalling.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have seen this on other cars, for some reason the transmission does not want to disengage, but i have only seen it on older vehicles on a hill. Are you on a hill at all? cold warm?


----------



## dsls3090 (Dec 4, 2012)

No... flat straight road (at red light as previously mentioned). It started when it was warmer out (mid 60s the first time it happened), and most recently happened in the high 30s low 40s. I'd say almost all of the "stalls" happened within the first ten to twenty minutes of starting up the car... once was after filling the car up with gas and pulling up to the driveway, another was two blocks away from my house at a red light.


----------



## dsls3090 (Dec 4, 2012)

Replying as it got worse.... Picked up my car last night after they couldn't find a problem and drove home. This morning went to make a u-turn on my block and died mid turn. Restarted the car, drove two blocks, and mid intersection it died and someone bumped me from behind. Taking it to a different mechanic today as there is definitely a major problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A major vacuum leak could be causing the car to stall when you let off the gas before it can correct itself.

Is the oil cap/dipstick tight? There's a PCV hose into the front of the airbox - is that plugged in securely?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Make sure when you get it diagnosed (or fixed) that you take it straight to the dealer and make them fix it and/or reimburse you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dsls3090 said:


> Replying as it got worse.... Picked up my car last night after they couldn't find a problem and drove home. This morning went to make a u-turn on my block and died mid turn. Restarted the car, drove two blocks, and mid intersection it died and someone bumped me from behind. Taking it to a different mechanic today as there is definitely a major problem.


dsls3090,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dsls3090 (Dec 4, 2012)

Replied to you via PM...

Picked up my car from the mechanic yesterday and he said that the mechanic tracking system he uses (i'm guessing some sort of website for mechanics?) has reports of the problem happenin with no known fix at the time. The printout he gave me shows that GM is aware of isolated issues but there is no known cause or solution at this time. I'm hoping that's not true as it stalled again this morning and is being returned to the dealer for a third time on Sunday night for repairs (or non-repairs). 

jblackburn, i mentioned your post / suggestions to the mechanic and he checked all of those things and said they were all fine. I know enough about cars to hurt myself but I'm at my wits end trying to get it fixed and make sure it's safe to drive (especially with a newborn)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a Dodge Intrepid that would stall almost every time we filled the gas tank. Turns out it was the fuel pump.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I had this issue with my 2011, it would only do it when the outdoor air temp was above 85 degrees and the engine was at normal temp. It was almost predictable when starting from a stop that it would loose power, but it only died on me one time. I had a manual so I could start from a higher RPM. The dealership looked at my like I was nuts when I tried explaining it to them. I no longer own the car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this a case of _Deceleration Fuel Cut Off_ (DCFO) failing to reengage the fuel injectors when the vehicle stops? Early Regals had some reported problems with this.


----------



## window (Jun 16, 2013)

*Stalling problems*

My Cruze is a 1.8 auto, 2013 with 15,000 miles. With outside temp at around 100, car temp level is before the middle, air conditioning blowing and car warmed up for an hour, my car stalls from stop and occasionally dies. I have brought it to the dealership and they cannot locate a problem. The engine light does not go on nor the computer says any problems. I have serviced my car religiously.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello window. I would like to assist you in getting this issue resolved. If you would like my assistance could you please send me your full name, VIN, current mileage, address, the dealer that you have been working with and a brief description of the issue? I look forward to hearing from you!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## doodief (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone had luck figuring out a fix in regards to this stalling/dying issue? I own a 2011 LT Turbo and have been having issues with stalling, hesitating, lurching and no acceleration since the first month after I bought it (2 yrs ago) made multiple repairs (leaking water pump, turboboost solenoid, MAP sensor, reprograms, etc). There is never any SES lights, thus no codes. The dealership has done everything they can for me, but it still has not been fixed. I got no help with GM Customer Service and finally filed a claim with BBB. I got a call back within 12 hours from GM Business Center. I just got my offer from GM today...they gave me 3 options. #1) Extended warranty for an additional 24,000 miles (which I already purchased with the vehicle). #2) Vehicle repayment: they will pay for one month of my car payment. #3) Basic service for 24,000 miles (oil change and tire rotation). This is obviously not good enough for me, and I am braced to go to court over the Lemon Law. I do not want to continue to drive a car that is such a safety risk. Any ideas or fixes? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm speaking from opinion: it's a Chevy tradition. My family has gone through 13 General Motors vehicles total (which were all mostly Chevrolet) and we've had this happen a lot. When I was an early teen, we were going uphill in my grandmother's 2004 Trailblazer, and the red light she was about to stop for turned green. She gave it some gas, and the engine cut off, and the light "reduced engine power" came on. My mother's 11' Equinox does this too, but I usually feel when it's about to cut off and so I let off the gas before it stalls, and my 12' Cruze being the newest baby in the family does this occasionally. My cruze never shuts down though, probably because again the engine shakes the whole car (like it's being shut off) as well as the AC slowing down and I know to let off the gas. It's like a sleepy spot, in between bad timing on accelerating and what gear the automatic tranny is in. If it didn't shift down soon enough, it'd of course stall, like someone who can't drive a stick.

This issue and water pumps going bad seems to be tradition with Chevys, but we've yet to have water pump problems with the late models, and I think they perfected them. The only car I know of that doesn't stall like this is my grand dad's 2006 Trailblazer SS. (Probably because the engine was designed/built with extra love and horses)



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Makaelaciarra (Apr 19, 2021)

Did you every find what was wrong with the Chevy Cruze? Mines doing the exact same thing and I’m gonna have my husband clean the throttle body and see if that helps with anything but idk. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdfriend75 (6 mo ago)

dsls3090 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LT with an automatic transmission that has been randomly stalling (shutting off completely) while resuming driving after stopping at a red light. It starts right up after I turn it off and turn it back on. It has been happening for about 3 months and has happened 11x total. First I was told it was because I was using Sunoco / Wawa gas and to start using Exon / Shell. Did that and the problem happened again. They checked the computer but it has no record of stalling and in testing cannot reproduce the problem. Any idea as to what can be the cause and solution to this problem?


Mine does the same thing I'm trying to figure it out as well if I do I'll let you know


----------

